# DRIVER's LICENSE FROM PHILIPPINES



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just been granted Spouse visa 309 (provisional) last 18 of October 2012. Im leaving for Tasmania. Im wondering if anyone knows the rule of the state regarding Spouse visa (provisional) cause I know I still have 2 years to get the permanent residency. 

I am currently a holder of professional driver's license here in Philippines for the past 8 years. What should I do? Some say I should get an International driver's license in order to drive in Tassie cause they wont honor my overseas license??? But I read temporary residents( students, tourist, parents and relatives) are allowed to drive for maximum of 3 months? Where should a belong then temporary resident or permanent resident? Confused!!!  HELP!!!


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi krissybaby,

Congratulations on your visa grant!!!

IMMI will contact you in abour 2 years with the requirements for second stage processing so you just have to keep them updated with your contact details till then so they know where to send things!

As soon as you arrive here you can drive wit hyour licence for 3 months after that you have to transfer your licence to an Australian licence..

"You may drive in Tasmania for up to 3 months from the date your visa was issued if your overseas licence is current and you carry it while driving. If your overseas licence is not in English, you must also carry either: 
•An International Driving Permit
or
•An English translation of your licence by a person accredited to translate"
(tassi transport hompage)

So after that 3 months you have to do the following:
" What you need to do to transfer your overseas Licence to get a Tasmanian licence, you need to undertake the following in person at Service Tasmania shops or designated police stations:
•provide Full Evidence of Identity 
•provide your overseas licence (and International Driving Permit or English translation if required) 
•complete a licence application form 
•pass a knowledge test on the Tasmanian road rules (if not from a recognised country, see table above for recognised countries or if required under 'Experienced Driver recognition' criteria) 
•pass a practical driving assessment (if not from a recognised country see table above for recognised countries or if required under 'Experienced Driver Recognition' criteria) 
•have your photograph taken and provide your signature" (Tassi Transport Homepage)

Have a look yourself here

It took me a only a short google search to find this ;-)

All the best
cheers


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

hi Dingo! Thank you for the reply, i did read about this online but want to make sure cause some say that a spouse 309 (provisional) is considered Temporary resident but with indefinite stay and not yet PR. I just have to let my hubby ask directly to the police station and verify for me.  thanks again!


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

It doesn't really matter if it's temp or permanent, you are never aloud to drive with an overseas licence longer then 3 months...so anyways you need to get the an Aussie licence after 3 months!

Cheers


----------



## Not_sure (Apr 9, 2011)

dingo144 said:


> It doesn't really matter if it's temp or permanent, you are never aloud to drive with an overseas licence longer then 3 months...so anyways you need to get the an Aussie licence after 3 months!
> 
> Cheers


Not sure if your information is correct Dingo144 mate.
Are you saying that if you take a 4 month holiday to Australia as a tourist then you must get an Australian License at the 3 month point. Not so.
That's why we have international driving license permits. If everyone had to get an aussie license after 3 months......sheesh. Ridiculous.

It depends on your visa status. As soon as it becomes a permanent visa then you have 3 months to change it. As long as you dont have PR visa, you have a valid license from your country(in english or with translation), and an international driver's license you are legal to drive.

Source: Department of Transport Western Australia
]transport. wa.gov.au/ mediaFiles/lbu_dl_fs_drivinglaws_english.pdf



> If you have held a permanent visa for 3 months or more, or your overseas driver's licence has expired, you can not drive until you have obtained a Western Australian driver's licence.


----------



## Not_sure (Apr 9, 2011)

Krissy - is your license written in English?
If it is not in english then you must a.) get it translated or b.) have an international drivers license

You can get it translated for free (check the booklets from Immigration on this free service).

You are not a permanent resident until your PR is granted.
A 309 visa is provisional NOT permanent.

Therefore you can drive in Tassie as long as your license has not expired.
As soon as you get PR you have 3 months

This is from the Tassie govt transport page



> Driving on your overseas licence
> 
> You can drive in Tasmania on your overseas licence if you -
> 
> ...


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

oh maybe I was advised wrong...

Because RTA in Sydney told me that I have to get an Aussie driver's licence after 3 months even on a tourist visa...
maybe it's different in different states?


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

Not_sure said:


> Krissy - is your license written in English?
> If it is not in english then you must a.) get it translated or b.) have an international drivers license
> 
> You can get it translated for free (check the booklets from Immigration on this free service).
> ...


Thanks for this confirmation. My driver's license is in english and still valid till 2014 so i still have lots of time till i get full license here in Tassie.


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

dingo144 said:


> oh maybe I was advised wrong...
> 
> Because RTA in Sydney told me that I have to get an Aussie driver's licence after 3 months even on a tourist visa...
> maybe it's different in different states?


I understand what u mean about 3 mnths validity -thats if u ryt away approved with permanent residency and also i remember when i was here on a tourist visa before my DL was only valid for 3mnths eventhough i got 6mnths tourist visa.


----------



## wishful (Jun 14, 2011)

krissybaby said:


> I understand what u mean about 3 mnths validity -thats if u ryt away approved with permanent residency and also i remember when i was here on a tourist visa before my DL was only valid for 3mnths eventhough i got 6mnths tourist visa.


Hi krissybaby, what will happen then after 3 months? you're no longer allowed to drive?

For Victoria


> The requirement to change your overseas driver licence to a Victorian driver licence depends on whether your stay in Victoria is temporary or permanent.
> If you are in Victoria on a temporary visa, you can drive on your overseas driver licence for as long as it is current providing it is in English or accompanied by an English translation or International Driving Permit. There is no requirement to get a Victorian driver licence.


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

wishful said:


> Hi krissybaby, what will happen then after 3 months? you're no longer allowed to drive?
> 
> For Victoria


The question really is what kind of visa you are carrying at the moment. Example if you got provisional temporary spouse visa you can drive your Philippines Driver's License until you are granted with permanent residency (when that happens, you only have 3 months to get a full license from the state you are living in e.g Tasmania, Victoria, SA, QLD, WA)

For me now, i am using my Philippines Driver's license cause Im still on a provisional (temporary) spouse visa 309. I can use it more than 3 months until the time the immigration will approve my permanent residency maybe later next year 2013 or 2014. Then from that time I have to take and have to passed the practical test and written test for me to have a full license.


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

If you can survive driving in the philippines you can drive anywhere except maybe France......only thing is you got to learn to drive on the correct side of the road....


----------



## krysta88 (Jan 29, 2013)

What's the best strategy for getting a permanent license in australia? 

I currently don't have a license to drive here in Philippines, and I'm hoping to move to Australia later this year. 

If i don't get my license here first, would that mean I have to go through the "learner" and "P plate" phase of getting my australian license? And would I skip this if I get my license first here in the pinas? Thanks!


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes you will undergo all of the process if you're nit a holder of professional drivers license from Philippines.


----------



## krysta88 (Jan 29, 2013)

krissybaby said:


> Yes you will undergo all of the process if you're nit a holder of professional drivers license from Philippines.


Thx krissy. Do you know how long it takes to get my license here in the phils?


----------

